# Shop Heater



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Fellow LJ's,

I have a small shop, and I live in the south, but from time to time I need some heat to take the chill off. I presently have a 1500 watt electric space heater. It works OK, but what I was wondering is if a small propane heater (15K BTU) might heat the shop up quicker and better. I welcome your thoughts and experience on this matter.

Do you think the propane heater pictured would be a better and more efficient source of heat?

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey tom…nice to see ya..i think having a heater that blows your heat might be best…the radiant ones i think only do well in that they heat a close up area…unless its a large heater… i worked in a shop long ago that had a radiant heater on the ceiling…it went the length of the shop..and it did well…but it was big…ive got a wood stove myself..and it does really well, but my shop is not insulated…but that will change over the next year…im tired of being cold during these cold snaps..i too am in the south…central alabama…good luck with it…and take care…grizzman


----------



## noweyrey1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Tom, I have both heaters you have pictured, and also a kerosene heater. None of them do well unless you are within five feet of them when its really cold. I would get a larger propane or kerosene salamander style that has an electric fan. Ive used them in other garages and they really put out the heat. my next purchase hopefully. Good luck


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I guess I am fortunate that I live much further south in southern Texas because I use the same 1500w electric space heater for a couple of hours and then just work in the resulting 60-ish temps in my 24'x30'. FWIW, I never cared for the propane/CO pollution in closed spaces and would opt for a wood stove before running propane.

However, talk to me in the summer when I am B&M-ing about the 100 degree temps in the shop… ;-)


----------



## AEChief (May 23, 2009)

Tom,

The only thing I would suggest is that you look at vent free propane heaters. http://www.heatershop.com/vent_free_heaters.html

You don't want to run any fuel fed device in a closed space without ventilation. Of course who wants to turn on the heater and have to open a window so they don't succumb to CO poisoning? The vent free models are the way to go.

Good luck!


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I've been using a $100 30k btu propane heater in my shop for about 5-6 years. It heats up quick and then I turn it off for a while. You can find them at any home store.


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm in Nebraska and have an insulated shop, I've been running a small 600w oil filled heater (looks like an old fashioned radiator) and that has been keeping the shop about 50F. When I go out to work I run one of those quartz infrared (little boxy ones) and that brings the temp up to about 60-65 in 30 minutes or so. Comfortable for working so far. Not sure what will happen when things get really cold and snowy here.


----------



## PaulJerome (Feb 4, 2010)

I use propane to heat my garage. Problem is I live in central Illinois and it gets cold! Propane heaters go through lots of propane and can get costly very quickly.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Usually I use my 1500 watt oil filled radiator. I feel it is safer than the propane heater. But I DO have a propane heater. Mr. Heater Portable Buddy model. A 9K BTU model that will drive the chill right out of the shop in a hurry. I am loacated in coastal Texas, so my weather isn't too terribly cold compared to say New England or Cañada. I will say this. Over the last year, I insulated the ceiling, and insulated and sealed both overhead doors, and I have yet to do need anything beyond the radiator, and even that is making things too warm most of the time. If you can, I would insulate first, THEN heat…

It was 35 deg F outdoors the other morning, and without the heat on it was 67 in the shop. The heater QUICKLY takes up over 72 and in to some uncomfortable territory…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I lived in Tennessee and my garage was heated with a larger Farm and Fleet gas heater. It was awesome.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

JimNEB and dbhost,

I actually have one of those 1500 watt oil filled radiators along with my fan-driven one. Which do you think work the best, the fan-driven electric heaters or the oil filled radiant type?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Farm and Fleet gas heater caused a lot of potato house on fire around here they don't use them any more.
Tom for just a bit of heat I would go electric very safe would do the job, here with the extreme cold weather it would be too costly.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

This what I use … http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1161

As a matter of fact, it has been on for about 10 minutes, so my shop should be toasty warm … gotta GO!

-Gerry


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a 220V heater like TheDane. I use it to heat the shop up fast. Then I have a radiant heater to hold the heat once it gets where I want it. A ceiling fan on low helps move the heat off the ceiling. The main thing you need to do is have your shop well insulated. The other morning it was below zero and within an hour the shop was at 65 degrees. I turned off the 220 heater and used the radiant heater and fan the rest of the day. Keep warm!

God Bless
tom


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments!!! I appreciate your input.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

TomFran, I use a 1500 watt oil filled radiator, in addition to having a larger HotDawg heater in the shop. The oil filled heater makes a huge difference, so the other heater rarely runs. I live in cold country and my shop is well insulated, so your miileage may vary depending upon how well insulated your shop is.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tom,no heater for me. I need a cooler. LOL


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Grumpy,

You're my favorite "cobber!!!"


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

Tom,
I use the radiator heater because I think it's safer to just leave on 24/7 in the shop, just to keep things above freezing. I need the fan heater to warm things up a little more and only use it when I'm in the shop.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Tom,

I just posted a heater on craigslist because it is too small for my shop (1000sqft). It is also pretty darn cold in TN today and it would take a couple hours to heat up the shop significantly. If you are interested let me know. I would sell it for 100 + shipping… Also this is a 240v heater!

http://www.amazon.com/Q-Mark-BRH482-Garage-Heater-BTUs/dp/B000C4GUQC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1291951337&sr=8-1


----------



## miketay89 (Feb 25, 2008)

I use a propane for my 744sq ft shop. It is like the one above but with 2 burners on it. Keeps the shop fairly warm, like others have said though, it does not move the air around much. I run my diy ceiling mounted filtration wich moves the air around really well, so that helps. 
If the temps are above 0 deg, I usually end up turning one of the burners off, as it gets a little too warm. I do have a carbon monoxide detector in the shop, but it has never went off from the propane heater, it has went off when I started a chainsaw in there (so I know it does work).


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I'm with MikeTay89. I have the double propane and a filtration system to move the air. One thing I do differently tho. When it gets warm in there, I turn off the propane and use the milk house heater like the one shown to hold the temp. I get a lot of condensation from the propane. It get cold up here but I have a small shop that is well insulated so this method works for me.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

last year I used the big buddy it didn't do to bad. This year I bought a small heater that cost $139 it runns on 220 brings my shop from about 55 to 64 in about 45 minutes, the shop is about 500 sqft.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Tom, the gas heater is directional since infra red goes out at a slight angle from the surface. I have one of the electric heaters like the on in the picture. It does a good job.


----------

